# 

## jarek.66

Witam. Na początku mojej integracji z muratorem kieruję pytanie do osób które znają temat. Mianowicie proszę aby ktoś napisał jaką poziomicę kupić. Czy laserową czy standard a jak laser to czy ze statywem. Będę układał niedługo duuużo płytek na ścianach i posadzkach i chcę unowocześnić sprzęt. Serdecznie dziękuję z góry bratnim duszom budowlanki  :Smile:

----------


## pasco

Najlepiej to i to. Laserowa jest dobra na duże powierzchnie, a wodna - przy wszystkich innych pracach, zwłaszcza takich jak układanie płytek. Jak przyożysz listwę to widzisz, laser nie pokaże wszystkiego.

----------


## inwestor

Moim zdaniem laserowa to zabawka. Dobra poziomica ma odchyłkę ok, 0,5mm/m za laserowa o takiej odchyłce to trzeba zapłacić tyle że odrazu zrezygnujesz. Poziomice laserowe produkuje Stanley oraz Hilti. Są to poziomice przyzwoite profesjonalne. Najlepiej kup poziomicę 2m oraz 0,8m zwykłe z oczkiem ale nie byle jakie. Przed zakupem poziomicę należy bezwzględnie sprawdzić. Można też kupić poziomicę np. TOPEX ale trzeba dokładnie przebrać egzemplarze takie które dobrze pokazują. Jak ja kupowałem Topexa 0,8 m to z kilkunastu stojących na regale nadawały się dwa.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## Geno

Tylko nie TOPEX - jeśli już to np. PRO



http://www.firma-pro.pl/

----------


## jarek.66

Właśnie  :smile:  jak to jest z tymi firmami bo jest na allegro poziomica niemiecka SOLA 60cm za 80 zł, czy można ją kupić czy wybierać jak pisał wcześniej Inwestor, bo Topexy są dużo tańsze

----------


## jarek.66

http://www.allegro.pl/show_item.php?item=63863713   zerknij prosze

----------


## inwestor

> Tylko nie TOPEX - jeśli już to np. PRO
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.firma-pro.pl/


Eee bez przesady do jednej roboty i co później do szuflady na dno ? Z kilkunastu egzemplarzy TOPEXA (itp.) da się wybrać choć jedą dobrą. Ja tak zrobiłem i jestem zadowolony. Owszem jest nieco delikatna no ale przecież drwa się tym nie rąbie. Powtarzam podstawa to dobrze wyselekcjonować. Tak samo należy sprawdzać tzw. profesjonalne bo można się naciąc i kupić bubla.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## mdzalewscy

kupiłem sobie w promocji w Makro jakąś porządniejszą poziomicę aluminiową 1,5m w cenie około 40zł, gdzie najtańsze już były za 18zł.  Uważam podobnie jak *inwestor* poziomice laserwo w cenie 100zł to zabawki i raczej bardziej ośmieszają niż pomagają.

----------


## Geno

> Napisał Geno
> 
> Tylko nie TOPEX - jeśli już to np. PRO
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.firma-pro.pl/
> 
> 
> ...



PRO to polska firma - np. poziomnica 150 kosztuje około 50 zł - produkt o niebo lepszy niż TOPEX ->a niestety poziomnica często luega różnym wypadkom,upadkom, wstrząsom itp. TOPEX z racji swej delikatności nadaje się włąściwie na pojedyncze roboty - chyba,że ktos obchodzi się jak z jajkiem.

----------


## civic9

możę głupie pytanie, ale nie przychodzi mi nic do głowy, a mnie to zaintrygowało  :smile: 

jak prosto i skutecznie sprawdzić poziomicę w sklepie?  :smile:

----------


## invx

przykladasz do np. polki, odwracasz i sprawdzasz czy oczko jest w tym samym miejscu   :Wink2:  

i strzezcie sie topex'a czy kinzo   :Evil:  

przyzwoite sa PRO. A cz kolwiek po jakims czasie eksploatacji i tak traca na dokladnosci   :sad:

----------


## pasco

Co do laserowych: ja mam właśnie taką "zabawkę" - nakładkę na zwykłą poziomicę. Poziom łapie bardzo ładnie. Producent - coś z niemiec, ale nie pamiętam nazwy.

----------


## Wciornastek

> Co do laserowych: ja mam właśnie taką "zabawkę" - nakładkę na zwykłą poziomicę. Poziom łapie bardzo ładnie. Producent - coś z niemiec, ale nie pamiętam nazwy.


Pasco odgrzebuję temat.
Powód  - ściany jednowarstowowo. Powodzenie tego eksperymentu  :Wink2:  zależy od dokładności w budowaniu. Jako baba - pilnowacz - dobrze by było abym posiadała jakiś kawał mądrego drzewa. Składa się tak że metrówkę pizomice mamy ale wydaje mi się że taką kótką nic nie sprawdzę. Zastanawiam się nad zakupem jakiegoś laserowego ustrojstwa, pod warunkiem ,że cena tegoż nie zwali mnie z nóg. Nie chcę nic profesjonalnego ani markowego ale coś co zdałoby egzamin i stanowiło odpowiedni straszak dla fachowców.

----------


## krzysztofh

Tylko tak gwoli ścisłości - cały czas mówimy o poziomnicy a nie poziomicy, tak jak warsztat a nie warstat, styropian a nie steropian.

A w temacie. Wystarczające do opisywanych celów są aluminiowe sprawdzone przed zakupem. W 4 położeniach poziomych i pionowych powinny pokazywać to samo.

----------


## Wciornastek

> Tylko tak gwoli ścisłości - cały czas mówimy o poziomnicy a nie poziomicy, tak jak warsztat a nie warstat, styropian a nie steropian.
> 
> A w temacie. Wystarczające do opisywanych celów są aluminiowe sprawdzone przed zakupem. W 4 położeniach poziomych i pionowych powinny pokazywać to samo.


Co do tego jak to ustrojstwo się prawidłowo nazywa to nie mam zdania  :oops:  , jam przecie baba, u mnie na to mówi się wasserwaga. 
Ale serio - taką alu mam. Problem polega na długości tego cuda - 2 lub 3 metrówki nie będę wozić w aucie, a  zostawić na budowie no to nóg dostaje, dlatego odezwałam się do Pasco bo on coś pisał o jakiejś laserowej nadstawce.

----------


## krzysztofh

Te laserowe zabawki na prawdę są nic nie warte.
Wystarczy 2-metrowa, a ta do każdego auta wchodzi.
A uwaga o nazwie nie była do Ciebie. Zwróć uwagę, że "poziomica" przewija się od początku wątku.

----------


## pasco

*Wciornastek* niestety nie powiem ci, ile to kosztuje, bo po prostu nie wiem. Mój murarz sprawdzał poziom starą sprawdzoną metodą - długa rurka z wodą (nie pamiętam, jak się to fachowo nazywa). Poziomy wyszły idealnie. 

*krzysztofh* co do nazwenictwa, to pewnie jest tak, że w różnych rejonach kraju różnie się mówi. W sumie to nie wiem, jak jest poprawnie, bo w słowniku nie sprawdzałem. A ty sprawdzałeś?

----------


## remx

Chcesz kupić poziomicę !!!

----------


## iz+wo

no nie wiem czy laserowe poziomice to takie zabawki. Fakt że są też takie z wyższej półki ponad 1000 zł. ale np za 150 zł mozna kupić poziomicę z oczkiem, która wyświetla linię poziomą lub pionową, taka sama lecz samopoziomująca 270 zł chińska, 480 zł Bosch. Wymądrzam się tak bo chcę kupić właśnie tą chińską, uważam że to super sprawa mając wypoziomowaną linię na ścianie, słupku, płycie GK itd ma się dwie ręce wolne a przy poziomicy ręcznej to trochę gorzej

----------


## Jarzeb

rzeczywiscie z tym TOPEX to nie jest ok
kupilem jak najtaniej do kladzenia plytek i nie przyszlo mi do glowy sprawdzic
- a powinienem byl
teraz musze jechac i wymienic.... ;-(

----------


## rafałek

Mam TOPEX'a i nie wybierałęm. Co przyłożenie to lekko inne wskazanie. Ale za to dziecko ma zabawkę   :Wink2:

----------


## mlyn2002

A poziomica Neo?
http://e-narzedzia.com/product_info....oducts_id=1119

----------


## hes

????

----------


## hes

???????
Ja sam sobie zrobiłem laserową poziom(n)icę. Trochę fatygi, ale warto.

----------


## Leesou

Zależy do czego ta poziomica. Ja juz sobie kupiłem laserową. Teraz leży w piwnicy bo na 70m (długość mojej działki) przy lekkim drgnięciu ręką tak że bąbelek ani drgnął punkcik na słupku skakał o 50cm. Użyłem więc poziomicy wodnej (szlauchwagi) i poziom jest OK.

----------


## hes

> Zależy do czego ta poziomica. Ja juz sobie kupiłem laserową. Teraz leży w piwnicy bo na 70m (długość mojej działki) przy lekkim drgnięciu ręką tak że bąbelek ani drgnął punkcik na słupku skakał o 50cm. Użyłem więc poziomicy wodnej (szlauchwagi) i poziom jest OK.


Tę swoją zrobiłem kilka ładnych lat temu, kiedy te prawdziwe laserowe
były strasznie drogie. Przymocowałem laser do takiej poziomicy metalowej
używanej do poziomowania maszyn. Piekielnie dokładna, przez tę swoją
dokladność trochę kłopotliwa w użyciu, , dorobiłem do niej gnazdko 
gwintowane od aparatu foto i używałem także na statywie. Laser ustawiłem  szlauchwagą.
Sprzedałem ją potem znajomemu, mam teraz taką obrotową, nie z tych drogich.
Pierwszą rzeczą, jaką zrobiłem po zakupie było sprawdzenie i ustawienie
od nowa- fabryczne było mocno niedokładne. Jestem z niej zadowolony.
Sprawdza mi się doskonale np. przy posadzkach.

----------


## mckoper

Jak ktoś chce sprawić sobie poządną poziomice to proponuje poziomice firmy Stanley.Cena dość spora,ale wartość=jakość więc polecam pożądny sprzęt.
JEżeli chodzi o TOPEXy to nawet te pozornie wyglądające na "dobre" po krótkim czasie wprowadzają w błąd.

----------


## paavello

> Jak ktoś chce sprawić sobie poządną poziomice to proponuje poziomice firmy Stanley.Cena dość spora,ale wartość=jakość więc polecam pożądny sprzęt


Miałem poziomicę Stanley 100cm i była bardzo kiepska- po odwróceniu i ponownym przyłożeniu różnica na libelce o 2mm! Zdecydowanie nie polecam, lepiej już kupić tą polską z firmy PRO. Natomiast jak ktoś chce na prawdę dobrą to polecam SOLA to jest sprzęt dla profesjonalistów (made in Austria) a nie marketingowy twór jak Stanley który kupuje w Chinach i branduje swoim logiem. Wiem bo znajomy u nich pracował na kierowniczym stanowisku. Ta firma nie ma nic wspólnego z USA poza tym że tam płynie zarobiona kasa. Inny przykład z mojego doświadczenia - kupiłem końcówkę do wiertarki do mocowania wierteł Stanley nie była tragiczna, ale rozpadła się przy pierwszym wierceniu udarowym, kupiłem drugą w tym samym sklepie za 1/3 ceny (nie pamiętam firmy) i po porównaniu okazało się że ONE SĄ IDENTYCZNE różnią się tylko grawerem.

----------


## Frofo007

Ja mam poziomice laserową Boscha i sobie ją chwalę. Mogę ją zawiesić na takim pałąku, który przytwierdza się od podłogi do sufitu, także może być zawieszona na dowolnej wysokości. Wskazuje poziom 360 stopni i pion jakoś 140 stopni powiedzmy. Z tego co pamiętam nie była tania. Do samych płytek wystarczy wodna zwykła poziomica a nawet kilka o różnej długości.
Odnośnie tych tanich poziomic laserowych z marketów za kilkadziesiąt złotych to gówno jakich mało. Samemu trzeba taką poziomicą znaleźć poziom i pokazuje tylko linie, ale że poziomica jest krótka to nie jest to za bardzo dokładne - to raczej taki gadżet.
Jeśli poziomica z laserem to koniecznie z autopoziomowaniem.

----------


## darkob

Od początku budowy miałem kilka poziomic ,na poczatku supermarketowy chłam ,póżniej zółta Stanley -następny chłam,farba schodziła a przez to że płyn nie był zabarwiony niewiele na niej było widać.Teraz używam poziomicy firmy Słowik i jestem z niej bardzo zadowolony,nieraz mi spadła z drabiny i nadal dobrze pokazuje.

----------


## Mariusz_28

Ja mam laserową, mnie najbardziej odpowiada.

----------

